# sawsman



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday sawsman!!










Oh, and a happy St Pat's Day too.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday sawboy, I'll be thinking of you.

[attachment=0:qksr6nnn]001.JPG[/attachment:qksr6nnn]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday J! I hope your birthday is a smashing good time


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY sawsman!!! :O--O: :O--O:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

Man, that chow looks good .45&#8230; I didn't even get me any corned beef and cabbage this year  . I had to settle for some jalapeño poppers and ranch dressing from the gas station.

It was a good day and weekend. Finally got to float on some open water and catch a few. Felt good!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Now that is a pretty fish. Cool


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang, don't know how I missed this one! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Mr. Sawer of Men! 

Great lookin' fishy there!


----------

